# possibly starting up new collective house/ infoshop / diy music venue in miami, FL. who's in ?



## lalalazoe (Dec 20, 2012)

don't know very many radical folks down here. im from miami originally and this city is lacking in one too many areas.
miami needs a radical social center type space (infoshop, anarchist cafe, lending library, diy music venue, etc.) 
FNB miami is dead- they need a space... the community here needs a space (every community does), as does the greater miami area.
i have a friend who's possibly offering a deal for his space up here in north miami (near luna star cafe). he wants this space to remain being used as a cultural art center kind of thing, even though he's no longer organizing events. refuses to sell it to someone who will do otherwise with it.
cheap rent upstairs (collective house with a bunch of folks yesss) and a small venue type space downstairs! sickkkk!

wondering if there's anyone in fl, or down here specifically already who's interested in starting up a space like this.

south florida neeeeds it. 
lemme know.


----------



## urchin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in Jacksonville at the moment trying to get a tv gig. I'll debate going there if I don't get it. The main factor is if I get a new bag. I trashed my legs with the one I have now.


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd love to move to a warmer climate,have lots of tools,truck & bicycles !


----------

